# DirecTV2PC - Parental Controls blocking?



## midnight70 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm running the 5717 version of DTV2PC, as well as Windows 7 x64. I finally got past the content playback issue (disabled the digital output), so now I can see some programs, but somehow the parental controls are enabled and has a lot of my content blocked - it gives me the option to "unlock all", but of course it's asking for a 4-digit code. I look at the parental controls of the HR22 the app is connecting to, and I have nothing set - all is unlocked, but the application doesn't see it that way and I've tried 0000, 1234, 1111, 9999.... but nothing will unlock it. 

Any ideas?


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Club. Have you tried to set a code in the HR22 and then try that code with DirecTV2PC?


----------



## midnight70 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks tgater, that did the trick!!!

I appreciate your help.


----------

